# Nicht alle Rezepte



## Corintas (16. September 2006)

also, ich hab hier mal ein bissel rumgelesen aber konnte keine Antwort auf mein Problem finden.

Also mein Char, seine Fähigkeiten etc. werden angezeigt alles super. Aber nicht alle Lederrezepte die mein Char beherrscht werden angezeigt. Dummerweise gerade die Besten die ich gerlernt werden nicht aufgelistet.

HILFE!  wer kann helfen oder einen Tipp?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (17. September 2006)

Corintas schrieb:


> also, ich hab hier mal ein bissel rumgelesen aber konnte keine Antwort auf mein Problem finden.
> 
> Also mein Char, seine Fähigkeiten etc. werden angezeigt alles super. Aber nicht alle Lederrezepte die mein Char beherrscht werden angezeigt. Dummerweise gerade die Besten die ich gerlernt werden nicht aufgelistet.
> 
> ...


Das muß sich B3N und Co am Montag mal in der DB anschauen.
Also etwas geduld bitte.


----------



## Gast (17. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Das muß sich B3N und Co am Montag mal in der DB anschauen.
> Also etwas geduld bitte.




danke...na dann hoff ich mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gilgalad (18. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> danke...na dann hoff ich mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Leute

hab das selbe Problem bei meinem Mage werden nicht alle Rezepte und Verzauberungen angezeigt.  Was kann man tun?

Hat´s denn bei dir dann funktioniert??

so long
Gil


----------



## Rascal (18. September 2006)

Hallo

Habt ihr's schonmal mit nem manuellen Upload der Daten versucht?

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Gilgalad (18. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habt ihr's schonmal mit nem manuellen Upload der Daten versucht?
> 
> ...




Seas Rascal,

jup manuellen upload auch schon ausprobiert ohne Erfolg, es haben sich zwar ein paar Sachen aktualisiert aber nicht die Rezepte

hier link von meinem mage
http://www.buffed.de/?c=385621

so long
Gil


----------



## Corintas (18. September 2006)

Bisher habe ich noch immer nicht alle Rezepte. Merkwürdig ist halt, dass neue Ausrüstung wirklich sehr schnell  aktualisiert ist aber die Rezepte (Teile von den Rezepten aus ZulGurub) werden überhaubt nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich diese Rezepte schon recht lange kann.

Bis jetzt noch keine Änderung, leider

hier mal der Link zu meinem Char

http://www.buffed.de/?c=301866




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (19. September 2006)

Corintas schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich noch immer nicht alle Rezepte. Merkwürdig ist halt, dass neue Ausrüstung wirklich sehr schnell  aktualisiert ist aber die Rezepte (Teile von den Rezepten aus ZulGurub) werden überhaubt nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich diese Rezepte schon recht lange kann.
> 
> Bis jetzt noch keine Änderung, leider
> 
> ...


Damit BLASC die Rezepte in die Datenbank ein pflegen kann,
mußt du in WoW auch die Rezepte aufmachen.
Denn nur lernen und denken das BLASC die dann kennt, stimmt nicht.

Versuch das mal.


----------



## Corintas (19. September 2006)

ok also aufgemacht, angeschaut drauf geklickt 3-4 Stunden derzeit gewartet keine Änderung..eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich noch offen.... die Rezepte bzw. die Sachen einmal herstellen. Vielleicht wirds dann angezeigt. Werde es mal testen..auch wenn es wegen Mangel an Material ne Weile dauern wird^^


also bis dann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chantall (23. September 2006)

Also bei mir ist das auch so, habe neue Formeln gelernt (respektvoll bei der Thoriumbruderschaft) und hochgeladen habe ich mit automatischen Upload wenn ich aus denm Spiel rausgehe und auch nochmal per manuellen Upload, aber nix bringt die neuen Formeln in den Bereich wo ich sie haben will, nämlich unter Verzauberkunst^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verzaubertussi

Sagt was falsch ist, Haken habe ich alle gesetzt... Danke


----------



## Chantall (23. September 2006)

@Corintas

Das vermute icha auch schon fast das es erst hergestellt werden muss... aber das ist ein Fehler der früher nicht war... Das ging mal^^

Warum vermute ich das selbe? Ganz einfach weil ich hab ja noch einen Rüstungsschmied, der kann den Löwenherzhelm und der wurde auch nie aufgeführt, nun hab ich ihn zwei mal hergestellt und neulich habe ich geschaut war er drin... Aber so denke ich soll es nicht sein, dass man alles einmal hergestellt haben muss um es hier angezeigt zu bekommen, oder?

Wenn ich mit BLASCrafter ingame nach jemanden suche, wo ich genau weiß der kann das und ist auch bei Blasc, zeigt es mir nix an - oder anders rum es zeigt mir überhaupt nix an, vielleicht liegts an mir aber ich denke ich habe alle Einstellungen richtig gemacht.

Also dann lasst mal was von Euch hören, damit alles wieder geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

Hallo

Die Sachen von der Thoriumbruderschaft scheinen derzeit sowieso ne Macke zu haben... fehlen auch in der Item-Übersicht "von Fraktionen"... da müssten sich die Admins mal drum kümmern...

So Long
Ras


----------

